# Samules' not-even-close to Ultimate Unit battle



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I have grown a little tired of the lack of unit competition games and so I have decided to start a mini competition! It will work the same way (1st guy shoots, second guy shoots 1st guy assaults, switch and repeat) but instead this time you have 45 points to spend on 1 model! This game will have 6 rounds per matchup to make a more fair test with less luck involved.

If you have a special request you may appeal.

Games shall begin next monday or once 16 entries are received.
Filler units will be warlocks on jetbikes.

The winner will receive a grand total of TWENTY-FI-…
What?! What do you mean we don't have 25 to spare!?… What do we have then?

Alright winner shall receive a grand total of FOUR rep.
Second place will get TWO and third place ONE rep.

(It may be necessary for me to find people with codices I do not have access to)

Edit: No vehicles and no terminators or assault terminators.

Entrants So far:
Dawnstar
Grokfrog
Mundungu
Mynameisgrax
Lokis222
Spanner94ezekiel
MetalHandkerchief
Ravner298
jaysen
EyesCrossed
VicGin
Zodd
Stephan_Newman

Only three slots left!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

This sounds awesome. No Killa Kans either, wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

So, how many people are going with a TH/SS terminator? 8*)


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm perhaps 35 points would be better as it knocks out killa kanz and termies. (if they are in then this will not be very interesting)


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Does the model have to be a valid army list choice? In other words, can I break out 1 member of a squad? And if so, how do I calculate the points cost of a single model, since the list choices only show total unit cost in the newer codices? Should we limit it to those choices that break out cost of additional members?

For instance, the listing for Blood Angels Honour Guard does not show what the cost of an individual, say the blood champion. However, it distinctly says that an additional assault terminator is 40pts +5pts for TH/SS.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

1 member of a squad is fine, If you have a request I will work it out.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Samules said:


> Hmm perhaps 35 points would be better as it knocks out killa kanz and termies. (if they are in then this will not be very interesting)


Don't forget Lictors


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Entered. Bit of a nasty surprise for anyone with a TH/SS Termie (or so I hope...) :laugh:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

So, we're down to 35 points, right? You said maybe. Or are all terminators banned and we're still at 45pts?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

No termies or vehicles and 45 points.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I gotta entry. PM in soon...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Come on everyone! 10 more people and we start this thing early!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

7 is a little less than I expected...


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

give it a day or two. think more people will join now that the other game is done.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in, will forward PM later


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, I'm in. Now, bring on the lascannons!


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Sending an entry now!


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Entry PM'd :grin:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

2 days left before we begin!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I finally got my entry in. Although I expect it to get tonnes of the whole you be cheesy and cheatin attitude.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Considering we are unlikely to recieve additional contestants before tomorrow and I'm kinda excited to get this going here you go!


The combatants have been randomized via polyhedral means.

Dawnstar
Lone Wolf
Mark of the Wulfen
Vs
Warlock on Jetbike (filler)

Grokfrog
Lone Wolf
Frost Axe
Vs
VicGin
Legion of the Damned Sergeant
Combi-Melta

Mundungu
Dark Eldar Clawed Fiend
Vs
Warlock on Jetbike (filler)

Mynameisgrax
‘Ard Boy Nob
Klaw
Vs
Jaysen
Death Company
Hand Flamer, Power Weapon

Lokis222
Ravener
Randing Claws, Deathspitter
Vs
Stephan_Newman
Space Marine Chapter Champion
Combat Blade

Spanner94ezekiel
Dark Angel Veteran
Combi-Melta, Power Weapon
Vs
Zodd
Death Company
Plasma Pistol

MetalHandkerchief
Dark Eldar Grotesque
Liquifier Gun
vs
Eyescrossed
Flash Git
Blasta, More Dakka, Shootier, Ammo Runt

Ravner298
Bloodcrusher of Khorne
Instrument of Chaos
Vs
Warlock of Jetbike (filler)

Round One Results:
Dawnstar
Lone Wolf
Mark of the Wulfen
Vs
Warlock on Jetbike (filler)

Round 1: A light volley of fire is exchanged but neither warrior is injured. The space wolf goes into a frenzy as the mark of the wulfen consumes him and unleashes eight attacks! He rips the warlock in half while his armor protects him from the deadly witchblade.
Round 2: This time the warlock’s shurikens tear through the wolf’s power armor taking off a wound but in combat he is again brutally killed, this time with six attacks.
Round 3: The bullets, once again, do nothing. But this time the wolf only gains four attacks and fails to pierce the rune armor while the warlock takes a wound off of him. In the second round nothing happens but in the third the warlock is once again, slain.
Round 4: The shurikens leave a vicious gash on the wolf but despite gaining eight attacks both sides are ineffective in close combat until the second round when the warlock is yet again, slain.

Well 4/6 rounds to Dawnstar so he moves on! (poor warlock never stood a chance…)

Grokfrog
Lone Wolf
Frost Axe
Vs
VicGin
Legion of the Damned Sergeant
Combi-Melta

Round 1: The bolt pistol does nothing but the melta shot takes a wound from the wolf. However as the wolf is an eternal warrior he lives on. In close combat the Damned Sergeant is killed three times (yes I rolled 3 ones for his invul) and fails to return the favor.
Round 2: Shooting is the same as round one. The two space marines have a keg party for five round before the Sergeant realizes he ought to kill the blighter and finishes him off.
Round 3: Shooting same as first two rounds. The Space wolf dispatches the sergeant on the first round.
Round 4: This round the Sergeant fails to wound with his melta and is immediately capped by the wolf’s pistol!
Round 5: Erm, the sergeant got killed by the pistl again leaving this round to the dogs again.

Grokfrog moves on.

Mundungu
Dark Eldar Clawed Fiend
Vs
Warlock on Jetbike (filler)

Round 1: The Shurikens tear a hunk from the fiend meaning the fiend now has six attacks on the charge (I’m really starting to feel sorry for these locks…). Miraculously the warlock survives and even takes another wound off the fiend! In the final round with a heroic effort he beheads the beast.
Round 2: Shooting is ineffective and the warlock is torn apart before he can strike.
Round 3: The warlock takes a wound from the beast but is crushed easily.
Round 4: The warlock shoots a wound off but is then shredded.
Round 5: The warlock takes two wounds from the beast with his catapults but is then cut into thin slices and all the remains are taken to Mrs.Clawed Fiend who makes eldar steaks, burgers, fajitas, and chops respectively. The whole family has a good meal and the leftovers are put into tupperware containers for later.

Mundungu moves on with a full belly.

Mynameisgrax
‘Ard Boy Nob
Klaw
Vs
Jaysen
Death Company
Hand Flamer, Power Weapon

Round 1: Shooting is irrelevant. The blood angel manages to cause a wound to the nob before he is splattered across the general vicinity.
Round 2: The hand flamer wounds but is stopped by the ‘eavy armor while the ork misses. With the charge bonus and furious charge the blood angel kills the nob.
Round 3: Shooting is irrelevant. The poor space marine is once again given a new place as space marine helmet number four on the nobs trophy rack.
Round 4: The nob is wounded by the flamer and dispatched in close combat.
Round 5: The Nob is killed by the blood angel before he can strike.
Round 6: The death company marine is killed by a slugga and becomes helmet number five.
Tiebreaker round! (roll off for charge and first shot)
Blood angel gains the charge and wounds with his hand flamer before he kills the nob in close combat.

Jaysen moves on.

Lokis222
Ravener
Randing Claws, Deathspitter
Vs
Stephan_Newman
Space Marine Chapter Champion
Combat Blade

Round 1: The Space marine shrugs off the deathspitter and combat is uneventful until the third round when the champions armor is rent open.
Round 2: A wound it taken from the ravener by the bolt pistol but this did not deter it from killing the space marine eve without rending.
Round 3: The space marine blasts the ravener with his pistol and takes a wound off in close combat despite the ravener’s deathspitter and claws and finishes it is round two.
Round 4: The space marine is deathspitted.
Round 5: The space marine is decapitated and his honor sullied.

Lokis222 moves on.

Spanner94ezekiel
Dark Angel Veteran
Combi-Melta, Power Weapon
Vs
Zodd
Death Company
Plasma Pistol

Round 1: The dark angel misses and is vaporized.
Round 2: The dark angel is vaporized.
Round 3: The dark angel misses and is vaporized.
Round 4: The blood angel misses and is vaporized.
Round 5: They both miss and kill each other simultaneously in close combat.
Redo: The dark angel misses and the blood angel vaporizes himself.
Round 6: The blood angel misses and is vaporized.
Tiebreaker: The Dark angel fires first and kills the blood angel.

Spanner94ezekiel moves on.

MetalHandkerchief
Dark Eldar Grotesque
Liquifier Gun
vs
Eyescrossed
Flash Git
Blasta, More Dakka, Shootier, Ammo Runt

Round 1: The grotesque goes wild and hits the nob 6 times and wounds once before dying. The nob wins by default.
Round 2: With the help of his faithful and abused ammo runt the git hits the grotesque and wounds it once while the liquifier gun is ineffective. In combat the grotesque kills off the nob.
Round 3: See round 1.
Round 4: The nob blows a hunk off the grotesque then finishes him off like a proper ork, by beating him over the head with a large blunt object.
Round 5: The nob takes a wound and then blows himself up despite his ammo runts best attempts.
Round 6: The nob is wounded by the liquifier gun and after a long wiffle-fest he is slain.
Tiebreaker: The grotesque goes first but fails to wound with his liquifier and takes a wound in return, the ork then rips him in half.

Eyescrossed moves on.

Ravner298
Bloodcrusher of Khorne
Instrument of Chaos
Vs
Warlock of Jetbike (filler)

Poor warlock number three, we hardly knew thee.
Round 1: The bloodcrusher laughs at the shurikens and rips the warlock in half.
Round 2: As round one.
Round 3: As round one.
Round 4: As round one, except the warlock is ripped into thirds this time.


I will post round 2 next monday.


(P.S. I have a new respect for you game rollers)


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Heh Gotta feel sorry for those poor Warlocks :laugh:


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice choice Grokfrog! Thanks for the fight and good luck in round two :victory:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

He, there were lot of vaporized armoursuits in that fight.
Thanks for the battle Spanner94ezekiel and good luck :wink:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

lol so much for choosing a "crazy" unit 

Good game Eyescrossed, I knew I was toast the second I saw I was up against a loota


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I actually feel bad for beating my beloved Legion


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Good game Eyescrossed, I knew I was toast the second I saw I was up against a loota


You mean a Flash Git? :biggrin: But yeah, good game


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, good action all around. Yeah, the poor eldar did not fair well. I'm very curious to find out what a bloodcrusher is. I don't think I've seen that before. Also, I didn't know that a loan wolf had EW. Amazing.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

> I'm very curious to find out what a bloodcrusher is. I don't think I've seen that before.


Pain. Alot of pain.

I'm coming for you, dawnstar.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

"Run as fast as we can?"
"Faster."

Yeah and lone wolves have feel no pain too. Very nasty. Just they're not so great in games because he's one guy and he can't join squads.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

eyescrossed said:


> You mean a Flash Git? :biggrin: But yeah, good game


Same difference! Hehehe

Oh btw, Samules... Did you remember my Grotesque's Feel No Pain? Just checking


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

'Fraid I did mate, you failed three and he was AP 2 for one.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Samules said:


> 'Fraid I did mate, you failed three and he was AP 2 for one.


Why are you afraid you did  I just didn't see the FNP rolls mentioned that's all :grin:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Ravner298 said:


> Pain. Alot of pain.
> 
> I'm coming for you, dawnstar.


What' my poor Lone Wolf done to you?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Meh, should have checked this thread earlier. Would have joined in 

Best read so far is the self smoking BA:laugh:


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Dawnstar said:


> What' my poor Lone Wolf done to you?


I have an inherent disdain for space wolves. Probably rooting back during whatever edition it was when they got their first stand alone codex (was it 3rd?).


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm, 2 wounds, eternal warrior, feel no pain, and str 6.... all for 45 pts. That's enough reason for me.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Hmm, 2 wounds, eternal warrior, feel no pain, and str 6.... all for 45 pts. That's enough reason for me.


Strength 6? :-/


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Errr... Str5, oh and WS5. It's basically a death company +1 str +1 wound, +eternal warrior, and without rage, for the same price.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yes, I understood that as I have in fact also chosen a lone wolf. I was just confused as to where you'd got strength 6 from. Mine only has strength 5, because of the frost axe.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ravner298 said:


> I have an inherent disdain for space wolves. Probably rooting back during whatever edition it was when they got their first stand alone codex (was it 3rd?).


Space Wolves had their own codex back in 2nd, released like in 94. Well before most other codices in modern 40k.
Its a kind of well rooted part of the 40k and something you need to live with Im afraid

My personal bet on this one is the Bloodcrusher. He is one hell of a tough nut to crack!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

jaysen said:


> Errr... Str5, oh and WS5. It's basically a death company +1 str +1 wound, +eternal warrior, and without rage, for the same price.


Nope just +1 wound and EW, and no FC. Oh and they don't give KP and can reroll to hit vs T5+ guys.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm just saying that the uber stats do draw attention and give Ravner298 a reason to go after the Lone Wolf.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh and by the way I will be randomizing every round of this so next matches will be: 
Dawnstar
Lone Wolf
Mark of the Wulfen
Vs
Spanner94ezekiel
Dark Angel Veteran
Combi-Melta, Power Sword

Grokfrog
Lone Wolf
Frost Axe
Vs
Lokis222
Ravener
Rending Claws, Deathspitter

Mundungu
Clawed Fiend
Vs
Jaysen
Death Company
Power Weapon, Hand Flamer

Ravner298
Bloodcrusher
Instrument of Chaos
Vs
Eyescrossed
Flash Git
Shootier, More Dakka, Blasta, Ammo Runt


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Ooh, a ravener... this could be interesting


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> Ooh, a ravener... this could be interesting


Good luck. 

Though in all fairness, I have my fingers crossed. :wink:


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm just glad to not face a Lone Wolf. Those things are nasty. Good luck Jaysen.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Holy shit the Bloodcrusher.

I was going to take one of them, or a Sslyth. But the Flash Git was just too tempting :biggrin:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, I'm getting to face a clawed fiend.... now, where is that codex...

Good luck Mudungu and everyone else.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

eyescrossed said:


> Holy shit the Bloodcrusher.
> 
> I was going to take one of them, or a Sslyth. But the Flash Git was just too tempting :biggrin:


C'mere, delicious ork.


I have candy.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I just found out we're going on a Columbus Day mini-vacation so I will have rolls up by tomorow!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Have fun mate :biggrin:

EDIT: So why is there a Columbus day, but not a Leiv Eriksson day, seeing as he was the first to find North America? Food for thought.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Dawnstar
Lone Wolf
Mark of the Wulfen
Vs
Spanner94ezekiel
Dark Angel Veteran
Combi-Melta, Power Sword

Puppies and birdies duking it out for supremacy!
Round 1: Melta wounds, pistol does not. In round two the angel uses his mighty blade to kill the wolf.
Round 2: Same shooting as round 1. Simultaneous kill in round 1.
Redo: Both guns miss. The Dark angel deals the first wound but the wolf deals the last.
Round 3: Both guns miss again. With a whopping eight attacks the wolf wins.
Round 4: Melta hits this time and pistol misses. Dark angel gets lucky with his sword.
Round 5: Bolt pistol to the face.
Round 6: Shooting fails again. The wolf rolls a mere three attacks and is cut down by the angel in round 1.
Tiebreaker: Wolf wins initiative and is wounded by the melta and fails with his pistol but is cut down in close combat.

Spanner94ezekiel moves on.

Grokfrog
Lone Wolf
Frost Axe
Vs
Lokis222
Ravener
Rending Claws, Deathspitter

Round 1: Shooting fails. The ravener takes a wound in close combat and fails to return the favor. He (she? It?) runs.
Round 2: Same shooting as round 1. The wolf takes a wound in CC and dishes one in return but in round three the ravener rends the wolf open.
Round 3: Same as round 1.
Round 4: Both take a wound from shooting. The space wolf is rent before he can strike.
Round 5: Same shooting as the first three rounds. The ravener takes a wound but decides to stick around until killed in round 2.
Round 6: Wolf takes a wound from shooting but scares the ravener away.

Grokfrog moves on.

Mundungu
Clawed Fiend
Vs
Jaysen
Death Company
Power Weapon, Hand Flamer

Round 1: Flamer fails to wound but the power sword knocks off two wounds for none in return and the fiend runs.
Round 2: Flamer fail. Despite furious charge the angel is ripped apart but fortunately for the angel he doesn’t feel it!
Round 3: Death company is ripped apart in close combat.
Round 4: The death company again scares the fiend out of his wits.
Round 5: Wow flamer wounded that time! Eventually the blood angel makes the fiend run.
Round 6: The fiend once again, flees.

Jaysen moves on.

Ravner298
Bloodcrusher
Instrument of Chaos
Vs
Eyescrossed
Flash Git
Shootier, More Dakka, Blasta, Ammo Runt

Round 1: Git misses and is bloodcrushed.
Round 2: A lucky invul saves the crusher from a shooting wound but the nob tears the bloodcrusher apart with his bare hands!
Round 3: Git knocks a wound off but is bloodcrushed.
Round 4: Git shoots off a wound and finishes the job in close combat despite a hellblate in the gut.
Round 5: Another wound shot off but the nob is bloodcrushed.
Round 6: And the nob blasts him from the saddle! Then blasts the saddle too for good measure.
Tiebreaker: Nob wins the initiatitive and blows a wound from the crusher then crushes him in close combat!
Eyescrossed moves on with the title: Lucky Bastard.


Oh and the reason there is no Leif Erikson day is because he never did anything about the find. And he wasn't looking for new land he was just a crimnal who was on the run.


He didn't do anything important, Columbus did.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Aw Crap. 5ld for the loss.

GG. :victory:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, the bloodcrusher is out? The bugga gotz his gutz stomped ba da green cuz orks is da best! Hehe. I love orkses.

Brother "Crazy Eyes" Jaysen rips the alien gore from his power weapon and searches the field for more enemies. His focus falls onto the lone greenskin. "Xenos, stand and be cleansed by the Angel's riteous fury!"


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

BTW, how can you claim to "discover" a continent when it is populated by millions of people already?


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Samules said:


> Eyescrossed moves on with the title: Lucky Bastard.


Holy shit! Was not expecting that to happen :shok:



jaysen said:


> Wow, the bloodcrusher is out? The bugga gotz his gutz stomped ba da green cuz orks is da best! Hehe. I love orkses.


Yeah, haha 



> Brother "Crazy Eyes" Jaysen rips the alien gore from his power weapon and searches the field for more enemies. His focus falls onto the lone greenskin. "Xenos, stand and be cleansed by the Angel's riteous fury!"


"Oi! You try an' clean me 'umie an' you'll be wishin' da emprah nevah made you!"


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats Jaysen. Somehow I never thought to take leadership into account, could you tell?


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

That is one extremely lucky flash git!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hmm, a Blood Angel, An Ork, a Space Wolf and a Dark Angel. Anyone else seeing a pattern here?


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> Hmm, a Blood Angel, An Ork, a Space Wolf and a Dark Angel. Anyone else seeing a pattern here?


Sounds like the beginning of a joke?

"A Blood Angel, an Ork, a Space Wolf and a Dark Angel walk into a bar . . ."


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The bar tender says, "We don't serve heretics." So, the ork orders for everyone. Ba dun dump.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

In the bar they meet an Englishman, an irishman, a Scotsman, a Welshman, a Priest, a Rabbi, 2 crossdressing nuns, and a horse with a long face...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

How the fuck did I actually manage to win a round? 
As a side note my unit was supposed to be a sternguard vet with PW and combi-melta, but oh well


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Melta shots. They rule. And being a sternguard actually would not effect the game because the melta has been a better choice every time. but If you run into the fiend you can use your fancy-shmancy hellfire shells. :biggrin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers :biggrin:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Is the game over?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Not If I have anything to say about it! Next round is on either monday or friday depending on free time. Sorry for the lack of updates.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I had some free time this afternoon so I figured I would get the next round up! Last fight will be up on Friday.
Spanner94ezekiel
STERNGUARD Veteran
Combi-Melta, Power Sword
Vs
Mundungu
Clawed Fiend

Round 1: The Fiend takes two wounds from the hellfire shells but gets the charge since it is a rapid fire weapon and with a whopping seven attacks takes down the Angel.
Round 2: Two wounds are done through shooting and another two in close combat leaving the angel victorious.
Round 3: See round 1.
Round 4: See round 1.
Round 5: Two wounds are taken from shooting and, surviving the maelstrom of claws teeth and fur, the angel sends the fiend running to momma.
Round 6: Despite the fact that it can tear a marine in half the fiend once again runs for its life.
Tirbreaker: After six rounds and much wiffle the winner is… Spanner94Ezekiel!

Grokfrog
Lone Wolf
Frost Axe
Vs
Eyescrossed
Flash Git
Shootier, More Dakka, Blasta, Ammo Runt

Round 1: The runt blows a chunk from the wolf but the nob is no good against fhe frost blade.
Round 2: The wolf is receives a lesson in the fine art of being vaporized.
Round 3: Both shootings miss and the ork is violently evicerated.
Round 4: An AP 4 shot is blocked by the wolfs armor and the bolt pistol is blocked by the eavy armor. The git is evicerated.
Round 5: Alas the brave ork, slayer of the bloodcrusher and the grotesque has fallen. I’m not sure if either a moment of silence, or screaming WAAAAAAGH at the top of my lungs and stomping the wolf into a red paste would be appropriate.

Third place game:
Mundungu
Clawed Fiend
vs
Eyescrossed
Flash Git
Shootier, More Dakka, Blasta, Ammo Runt

Round 1: Two wounds are blasted from the fiend and the nob sends the fiend running like a puppy from an angry drunkard.
Round 2: The nob blows 1 wound off and takes one in close combat before dealing two, both are blocked by the tough hide of the fiend. Frustrated the nob kicks the fiend in the nads and it crawls to safety, unable to stand up to the iron toed boot of the git.
Round 3: The nob misses and is torn apart.
Round 4: The nob misses and beats the crud out of the fiend with his worthless ammo runt (just kidding, that thing has hit more often than the git himself!) and it runs.
Round 5: The git once again demonstrates his mastery of the art of puppy kicking. Victory to Eyescrossed!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Umm... I thought I already knocked Mundungu out? I killed the clawed fiend last round.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

By golly you did! Sorry for that I'll revise it tomorrow.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

As much as I appreciate the precieved power of my choice, jaysen is correct. I can't wait to see that Git win it all.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Wait. Why was I against the Lone Wolf and the Clawed Fiend? I'm confused.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

eyescrossed said:


> Wait. Why was I against the Lone Wolf and the Clawed Fiend? I'm confused.


Oh, the second round was to determine third place but I messed up and so here's what the rounds should have been.

Jaysen
Death Company
Hand Flamer, Power Weapon
Vs
Spanner94ezekiel
Sternguard Veteran
Combi-Melta, Power Weapon

Round 1: Both guns fail to wound and the sternguard survives the thwacking to deliver his own more lethal one.
Round 2: Vaporized angel.
Round 3: Vaporized angel.
Round 4: Vaporized angel.

Spaner94ezekiel still moves on.

Round for third place (2 losers in the semifinals)
Jaysen
Death Company
Hand Flamer, Power Weapon
Vs
Eyescrossed
Flash Git
Blasta, More Dakka, Shootier, Ammo Runt

Round 1: Vaporized angel.
Round 2: Vaporized angel.
Round 3: Vaporized angel.
Round 4: Both guns fail to wound! The git thwacks the angel down, though he suffers a wound.

And Eyescrossed once again takes third place.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

So, I'm up against the sternguard huh? This may get ugly...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy shit, I made a final?!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Holy shit, I made a final?!


Indeed you did. Now you have a very important decision. Melta shot or Vengeance rounds?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm. I think melta shot personally so I save my death to your model, instead of Gets Hot! And if that doesn't do it, I'd better hope the power weapon does...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Vengance rounds will not penetrate his feel no pain so with those you have a 0.33 chance of wounding and a 0.025 chance of killing. With the melta you have a 0.55 chance of wounding. Since the vengence is rapid fire he will always have the charge and thus on average kill you 2.25 times while without the charge he will only kill you 1.33 times on average. Your best bet is probably to use the vengence when he has the charge anyway and use the melta when you do.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Samules said:


> Vengance rounds will not penetrate his feel no pain so with those you have a 0.33 chance of wounding and a 0.025 chance of killing. With the melta you have a 0.55 chance of wounding. Since the vengence is rapid fire he will always have the charge and thus on average kill you 2.25 times while without the charge he will only kill you 1.33 times on average. Your best bet is probably to use the vengence when he has the charge anyway and use the melta when you do.


This.

My thought was that as my Lone Wolf has EW, you're given the choice of either an almost definite wound from shooting, or the less likely outright killing with vengeance rounds. 

On another note, we're about to put a new stanza in the saga of the Wolf and the Lion!

For Russ!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome, sounds like a plan


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Woo! Third place! :biggrin:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Samules said:


> Oh, the second round was to determine third place but I messed up and so here's what the rounds should have been.
> 
> Jaysen
> Death Company
> ...


 
I'm curious. Was the combi-melta firing melta every round? Or did the Death Company marine just fail all of his FNP roles?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Melta every round, the discussion above was for fighting the space wolf, who happens to be able to survive a melta shot.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's the final fight folks!

Spanner94ezekiel
Sternguard Veteran
Combi-Melta, Power Sword
Vs
Gokfrog
Lone Wolf
Frost Axe

Round 1: Combi-Melta does a wound and the dark angel kills the wolf in close combat.
Round 2: Well, with some lucky rolls the wolf is killed by vengeance rounds!
Round 3: They kill each other at the same time in close combat.
Redo: Space wolf kills the angel with his pistol.
Round 4: The wolf loses a wound to shooting and kills the angel in close combat.
Round 5: The wolf loses a wound from the melta and fails to wound in close combat to be smacked by the angel.
Round 6: The wolf makes his feel no pain and the angel makes his armor save (against his own weapon). The wolf kills the angel in close combat.
Tiebreaker: The Dark angel wins the charge and melts a wound from the wolf. The wolf rolls 3 ones to wound in close combat! In round two however the angel pulls out a wound and wins! 

Spanner94ezekiel, you are very lucky. Victory is yours!
Grokfrog wins second place.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow,
Unexpected. 
Thanks for the game Samules.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Looks like my luck just ran out huh?  Oh well, 2nd place (yet) again. 

Grats spanner!

Thanks for running the game Samules


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, I'm ready for another ultimate battle. Whatever happened to the cheese maester? Did he stop posting?


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Samules, thanks for the chance for glory.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers to Samules for running it, and to Grokfog for a good game! I'm considering running one, but it'd probably be one of those "Yourself in 40K" ones. Dunno if I'll do it this month though, or wait a bit...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

We might as well vote on what the next one will be. I was thinking all walkers/MC, maybe a jousting turnoment... (use all bikes/cavalry and make some special rules). Maybe apoc superheavies or if enough people play fantasy that opens a whole new world of possibilities. Perhaps make stats for the primarchs and let them duke it out. I got free time and I'm happy to run the games so if you have any ideas go ahead and post!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, cheers Samules! I know running these things is a lot of work and a lot of looking up rules. Thanks for the fun. Apoc super heavies would be fun, but there's not a lot of room for variety.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

How about opening the competition up? (1) 250 pt limit unit. But, limit the flame templates to D6 + 1. Also, the turns could go a bit different:
Turn 1, player A shoots, then assaults.
Turn 2, player B shoots, then assaults.
Turn 3, player A shoots, then assaults.
Turn 4, player B shoots, then assaults.
Turn 5, player A shoots, then assaults.
Turn 6, player B shoots, then assaults.

Combi weapons can only shoot their special weapon once per battle.
If a unit shoots a rapid fire or heavy weapon, the opponent gets the charge.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmm yeah that would open up a lot more shooty units that were not very good before. 
But perhaps:
Unit A shoots, Unit B shoots
A charges
Unit B shoots, Unit A shoots
B charges
Unit A shoots, Unit B shoots
A charges
Unit B shoots, Unit A shoots
B charges

Would be better, otherwise you have twice as many close combat phases than shooting phases. (since each player shoots once and assaults twice in each two turns)


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

What I was trying to avoid is having both units shoot each round. That's not the way things go in games. And, it emphasizes the advantages of having assault weapons. If people can fire heavy and rapid fire weapons and then also get the charge, it changes the game quite significantly.


----------

